# Mirrorless Photo Thread - Since we don't have a mirrorless photo forum.



## Village Idiot (Nov 7, 2012)

OK guys, we had a nice thread going on the discussion of mirrorless cameras, let's make one for just photo. 

*Post the camera and lens you're shooting with along with a photo from a mirrorless camera*

I'm going to be shooting a lot with one this weekend so hopefully I'll have some more photos. I think I'm just going to flip from RAW to JPG and let the camera do the work.

This is my zombie garden gnome. It was shot with an OM-D, the Oly 45 f/1.8, and a Dynalite setup.


----------



## cannpope (Nov 7, 2012)

It would be really nice if there was a dedicated forum for the m4/3 camera systems.   There are some very good cameras out right now and the choices keep expanding.   I'm actually in the market for one right now, but am waiting for the Panasonic GH3 to come out to see what it can do.  The OMD and the XE-1 are on the top of the list right now.


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 7, 2012)

Both with an Olympus EPL-2.

First shot with the kit lens:




3 days past 2 by JChick526, on Flickr

Second with the 45 1.8:




dad by JChick526, on Flickr

I love this thread.  Can't wait to see what people post.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 7, 2012)

One more. E-P3 with Panasonic 20mm f/1.7.


----------

